

Show HN: My New Project, Digital Graphic Novel - DeusExMachina
http://sevenmillennia.com

======
wccrawford
The text that flies up in that video... I read REALLY fast and I missed some
of it. I had to rewatch that part specifically waiting for the text to read
it.

As for the novel itself... Well, I can't really judge it since it's not there,
and I don't think that video does a good job showing it off. It's like an RPG
that only shows cutscenes in the commercial. It doesn't actually represent the
meat of the thing, so it fails to pull me in at all.

~~~
DeusExMachina
The project is early in development, so we were not able to put up a better
video to show what the product will be. I will definitely push to have it
ready ASAP.

